# Rocky's ears after ear crop!!



## aaront513 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys I recently posted a thread looking for pictures to take to the vet with me for my puppy rocky's ear cropping. Just wanted to tell you guys thanks for whoever replied to that thread. Also here is a pic of rocky day after his ear cropping.. let me know what ya think 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Rocky looks adorable and his ears look great!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great looking pup... crop looks good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Fandamntastic!!! And I will add that he is a cutie too


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

nice lookin pup and crop


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! Looks very similar to my pup.. named rocky aswell  Has almost the exact same blaze. Ears look good!


----------



## deborah1978 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow he looks just like my Sasha but with cropped ears


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Crop looks very nice!!! Cute baby dogs as well!


----------

